# Eheim 2217 grinding noise...



## jcmv4792 (Jul 15, 2015)

I think contacting Eheim directly would be more helpful.


----------



## The Big Buddha (Jul 30, 2012)

I had mine making a rattling and the impeller holes were oval, got quieter with a new impeller so you should be good.
But if it's a new filter definetly contact Eheim, that's not right at a few months.


----------



## Goldie818 (Apr 21, 2015)

Well, since I bought it off ebay from big al's, I honestly didn't think eheim would help me much. I had an awful fluval customer service experience, and opted for asking around here first. I will contact them (don't wanna be an askhole  ) simply because I payed a pretty penny for it to suddenly need a new impeller. I would almost bet $$$ that they tell me to try everything I already have lol I will still take any advice from people who have had a similar experience with theirs, and even if they had success contacting eheim! And I thank you both for your advice!


----------



## jrill (Nov 20, 2013)

Make sure the shaft is seated properly in the bushings. 

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## kilauea91 (Sep 19, 2013)

You also need to make sure the tiny hole(see photo, credit to zig on ukaps) near the impeller housing is not clogged by debris or mulm. 
the hole is a curved channel to the impeller housing cavity to help purge air/relieve pressure inside the impeller cavity. 
You can use bendable soft metal wire or thick nylon wire(fishing line) to clear the channel free of mulm, 
or use compressed can air to blast the hole clear.


----------



## PlantedRich (Jul 21, 2010)

The new impeller should also come with rubber bushings if I remember correctly. Make sure there is one on both ends of the shaft as it is easy to lose the one out of the bottom of the well and not see it missing. The Eheim shaft is ceramic so it will not be bent. Breaks if dropped but not bent. Another place to clean is inside the impeller itself. this is a spot where algae/grunge can collect and then a bit of sand can stick in that to wear and score the shaft.


----------



## Goldie818 (Apr 21, 2015)

I will try to clean the tiny hole. I have read about it before, and figured thats what people meant by "air vent". I was hesitant to stick anything into it, but did wipe the whole area to remove any debris. It is quite clean to me, and there wasn't much gunk when I first opened the impeller housing. I have been wondering if the bladed part is supposed to move independently from the magnet? Not come off, but move to an extent back and forth. And yes, I am aware about the bushings on both ends. I have no way of removing the bottom one. I have cleaned down there best I could. Then, I place the shaft into it until I hear a suction "pop", carefully place the impeller onto the shaft. Then, the other bushing is usually in the cap already, so I place the cover back on, carefully line the shaft up with the bushing thats in the lock part, and lock it into place after the shaft is in. I am afraid to push the shaft any harder than I do because I know they break easily. I am at a loss as to what started the noise! Thanks for all the input btw!!


----------



## PlantedRich (Jul 21, 2010)

Okay if the bushings are on each end and the cover fits, you are likely to have it placed right as the cover won't fit otherwise. The bit of "pop" as it fits the bottom bushing sounds good as it needs to be tight. The blades should be loose on the other parts. The mag drive type motor has so little torque to get moving, this is a way to let the magnets get just a tiny bit of start before the pressure from the blades is added. A good look at the blades might help spot a nick or chunk missing? Not unbalanced?
But then it is possible for the shaft to wear quickly if a bit of sand gets stuck between it and the impeller. I check for wear by looking but then I place the shaft on a flat surface with a bright light like an LED behind it. Slowly rolling the shaft and looking for spots where the light shows under can help spot wear that you might miss just looking.
If you spot nothing yet, it is possible to take the magnet off the plastic part to look at it. Squeezing somewhat carefully on the knobs at the end will let them slip through and come out. No tiny little fine parts but just don't break the plastic? 
Since the impeller is the only moving part other than water, you about have to be looking in the right place.


----------



## Straight shooter (Nov 26, 2015)

PlantedRich knows what he's talking about but I still don't believe you should go to this much effort when a warranty claim would be easier. The more you muck around with the 2217, the higher the chance of voiding the warranty. 

Contact Big Al's and request a new unit.


----------



## Goldie818 (Apr 21, 2015)

Thats what I figured! Its driving me nuts! I have cleaned the impeller best I can, and have checked for any nicks or chunks. Is there a way to tell if it is unbalanced with the impeller on the shaft? Mine gets pulled to the sides of the chamber, but I figured thats because theres nothing stabilizing the top of the shaft when its open. I should receive a new impeller hopefully saturday, so I'll probably refrain from taking off the blades until then. I know I'll break it lol my luck is terrible! I am just so bummed. This is such an awesome and simple filter, my first canister, but its just so loud now! It was so perfect before  Also, sand could be an issue because I do have some in my tank. Do you know how loose the blades should be? Mine are pretty tight on there. Just curious so I know what is right and what is wrong! If they're supposed to be loose, perhaps there is sand stuck in there? Also, I did not notice much sand when I first opened it. Maybe a few grains here and there, but it was hard to tell what was from the filter running, and what was transfer while I was cleaning it. Thanks!

Bump:


Straight shooter said:


> I still don't believe you should go to this much effort when a warranty claim would be easier.


I agree, I am just worried a new impeller will fail in a few months if there is something causing the imbalance/grinding noise. Eheim is willing to send me another impeller, once I send proof of purchase, a pic of the impeller, blah blah blah. Thats fine, I'd just hate to be right back in this same spot in a few months. I am not confident that big al's will just give me a whole new unit, either. :frown2:


----------



## vvDO (Oct 18, 2010)

I have a 2232, unknowingly dropped a rubber bushing which keeps impeller in place, would rattle loudly. First I thought it was air, but was much louder than what air usually sounded like. Took it apart multiple times then found the instructions where it depicted the small bushing. Luckily it fell into the sink disposal and no one turned it on. Once I replaced it, quiet as ever.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PlantedRich (Jul 21, 2010)

If the impeller gets pulled to the side of the well when you hold the shaft centered, there is a problem with the bottom. Holding the center with a finger so that the sides are not touching, you should be able to spin the impeller. 
At this point a good bright light like a little LED flashlight to shine down in the well to look might be my next thing. The problem with the warranty idea is that you kind of need to know what it does so that 4-5 years from now you will know if it does it again. If the bottom rubber bushing is lost in some way, knowing that will be very helpful. And I have to admit that is one of the things that bedevil me at times.
Most of the time the bushing stays in the well but when it comes out on the shaft and I don't know it, I have wiped it off in the rag while cleaning. Then when I put it back together, I get noise until I look in the rag and find the bushing! 
The "feel" may feel right but, who knows, you could be sticking it down in a snail shell instead! I try to be smart but at times, I do really dumb things like that.
The blades should be loose to spin part way. No real drag but a solid stop when it reaches a point on the rest.


----------



## Goldie818 (Apr 21, 2015)

Ok! How do you get the bushing out of the bottom portion? Mine is always stuck!


----------



## kilauea91 (Sep 19, 2013)

I use this to pick out the old bushing inside the impeller chamber.
it doesn't take any effort with the right tool. 
Just be REALLY careful not to scratch the inner wall. 
Any scar/damage inside may cause turbulence when impeller spins and make it rattle. Do this at your own risk. 
Simply mount the new bushing on the shaft and slide it back in the cup.

As PlantRich suggested, a flashlight is absolutely necessary when doing this.

Husky Precision Pick and Probe Set (4-Piece)-60004H - The Home Depot



Goldie818 said:


> Ok! How do you get the bushing out of the bottom portion? Mine is always stuck!


----------



## Goldie818 (Apr 21, 2015)

Good to know! I would have neglected to think about not scratching the inside. I will work on it this weekend, when I receive my new impeller. I hope that solves everything! I'll be at a loss if it doesn't!! Thanks for all the suggestions, it has been helpful.


----------



## daworldisblack (Jan 12, 2012)

I don't know if it'll help but I've also put Vaseline on the impeller shaft hole so the metal rod it slips onto is coated and that has helped with hob filters in the past making rattling noise 

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## Goldie818 (Apr 21, 2015)

I am debating on getting plumber's grease this weekend. I have tried vaseline on an impeller for my old HOB, but it only collected sludge :/ I got my new impeller today, way earlier than I expected. I even replaced both the bushings and shaft. It was quiet for the first few minutes, but now its noisy again :/ not nearly as bad as before, but not as silent as when I first got it, either. What is weird, however, is that the impeller hole on my old impeller has definitely gotten more oval shaped in just a few days. I feel theres something causing it to be off balance, but I cannot figure out what. I KNOW I am putting it together correctly. I can't see how I am messing that up. Its not hard lol. I'm just upset because I know that in a few days, the hole of this new impeller will probably become oval as well. I was afraid this would happen. I just asked eheim what my options are if the noise continues with a new impeller, but their responses to my previous questions had the vibe of "Dear god, just replace the impeller and shut the #$%* up. There's nothing else wrong with it." But I fear there is. We will see what they say!


----------



## Straight shooter (Nov 26, 2015)

You have sufficient cause for a refund/replacement. For the love of God stop fiddling with it, you'll only make it worse. If you damage something the warranty will void. Big Al's will replace your Eheim with a new one. Stop liaising with Eheim they won't be much help.

Impellers should only be replaced after a few years. You only need to clean/service the impeller yearly. With a new filter I'd let it run for a full year before going anywhere near the impeller. 

You should never have pulled it out so early in the life of the filter.


----------



## Goldie818 (Apr 21, 2015)

Hm. No need to be a douche. I have dirt and sand as substrate, therefore I feel the impeller needs to be looked at more often considering the load it takes. I'm sure you know all about taking on huge loads though, right? I have NEVER heard that you ONLY service the impeller once a year. Nor that taking the impeller out "early" is going to make any type of difference. I felt the need to clean it, and it did need wiping out on account of the dirt and sand. If I had less filthy fish, yearly maintenance would probably be the case. But I don't. With goldfish, I have to maintain a filter nearly twice as often as "cleaner" fish. I HAVE heard CONSISTENTLY that you need to keep an eye on whats in the impeller chamber, ESPECIALLY if you have sand with fish that enjoy sifting through it. I'll see if Big Al's will replace it, but I highly doubt they will, not with something this expensive. I feel they will only offer a replacement impeller, which will do me no good if the problem persists. Hence what I am trying to find. Paying to ship it back is also a pain, and a last resort. Not to mention I would have no filter for my fish during that process.


----------



## kilauea91 (Sep 19, 2013)

Did you notice any reduction in flow? If it's properly primed and running quiet at first, somehow air got in there a while later as described, you may want to check the intake hose/prefilter/adapters(quick-disconnect, L-bend near the body) making sure nothing is clogged. A clogged intake could cause cavitation and noise. I have never seen this in my 2217, but my 2213 (12/16mm hose) would do that reminding me of cleaning the intake/outflow hose. 



Goldie818 said:


> I even replaced both the bushings and shaft. It was quiet for the first few minutes, but now its noisy again :/ not nearly as bad as before, but not as silent as when I first got it, either.


----------



## Goldie818 (Apr 21, 2015)

Hmm, it doesn't seem clogged, and flow is fine, but a good scrubbing couldn't hurt! Even though it isn't perfect, its better than before, and I am ok with the noise level as of now. We'll just have to see if it gets worse :/ The noise is a little annoying, but its the damage being done to cause the noise that truly bothers me. I appreciate your input!


----------



## Straight shooter (Nov 26, 2015)

Okay I'm a douche, whatever. I'm just trying to be straight with you to help you. It's only a few months old, you should be able to take the impeller out if you want to without any issues. I understand why you did it too, I forgot that sand can be damaging. 

I think the method you used was okay but I wasn't there so I don't know if you were a little rough. 

Just pick up the phone and call Big Al's. At least see what they can do before making assumptions. They're a sponsor here. Just send them an email with this thread linked. If it's a public conversation they're under pressure to do something about it..

If they don't replace it under warranty I'll eat my hat.


----------



## Goldie818 (Apr 21, 2015)

I do appreciate the constructive honesty, its why I post my questions here. Not so much so with the bombardment of criticism, however. I'm a proud individual, and hate admitting to be completely lost with something, but on here I have to, because it happens more than I'd like it to lol. 

So, trust me, I hate messing with impellers because they are usually the only moving and much more breakable part in filters. I spent about 2 weeks debating whether to fiddle with it or not, but given how much dirt was in the canister, I felt I had to. During that time, I meticulously researched how to do it. Youtube was very helpful. I'm never rough with my filters because I know they can be touchy. I actually spent probably more than a month researching which canister to buy in the first place. I'm like that with everything aquarium related. It drives my boyfriend nuts. So, I read plenty of horror stories about snapped shafts and blades, intake tubes, and cracked canister bodies, so I knew to be gentle. I'm so slow to set the thing down during cleaning maintenance, I about give myself a hernia (I'm quite petite in the muscle department, and never took squatting in gym class seriously...damn). 

Anyways, I went ahead and contacted them through ebay, which is how I bought it. If I do not receive a replay in a few days, I'll contact the main online store. I figured it made sense to contact exactly where I had bought it from. Without a filter for more than a few hours, my fish would be in serious trouble. Returning it and waiting for a new one is out of the question, so I'd like to see how they remedy that. I have nothing against Big Al whatsoever. Their youtube video on how to assemble it was amazing, since the instructions were garbage. It was a reason I bought from their ebay store in the first place. 

As far as eating your hat...do you prefer BBQ or ranch? HA! jk. We will see.


----------



## PlantedRich (Jul 21, 2010)

At this point it might be worthwhile to move on to some testing to be certain where the noise is being generated? 
I had not suggest it earlier as it seems to be a lot of trouble so your choice on whether to go with it. 
Can you see a way to take the top of the canister, just the lid part with the impeller and all installed and hold it in a bucket, pan or tub so that the impeller can pump water as normal but not shoot water all over the room. I've never done this so give it some thought as to practical or not. What I'm thinking is that we may need to be certain that the noise is really from the impeller rather than noise from air somewhere. I trust you to hear the difference but then I also know I can fool myself at times. 
Somebody once said to "trust but verify"? 
Maybe the head in a bath tub with enough water to fully cover the lower head to the normal level and then weight the tubing down under the water so it draws normally and the output fixed to catch the outflow water to leave it in the tub and not all over? 
Once you get the head set up, filling the inflow tube at the faucet until it runs out the other side might act the same as priming? Let it run this way for a bit to see what it does? 
See why it was not the first thought!! Desperate times require desperate means.


----------



## Straight shooter (Nov 26, 2015)

Goldie818 said:


> I do appreciate the constructive honesty, its why I post my questions here. Not so much so with the bombardment of criticism, however. I'm a proud individual, and hate admitting to be completely lost with something, but on here I have to, because it happens more than I'd like it to lol. As far as eating your hat...do you prefer BBQ or ranch? HA! jk. We will see.


To be honest I prefer hot chilli sauce. 

Pride gets in the way of learning at times. It takes some scientists years to get over the pride attached to a hypothesis that is tested extensively and proven wrong. At the end of the day, even if your estimation is wrong, learning still occured that benefited your hobby. This will happen for the rest of your life, but gradually over time as your knowledge base improves, you may be right more times than not. If you're lucky anyway. :wink2:

I wish you all the best with Big Al's. I hope you have an easy ride with them. Look forward to hopefully hearing good news. 

Sounds like you research well before attempting anything so I'm thinking this may be a fault with the Eheim.


----------



## d33pVI (Oct 28, 2015)

It is quite possible that with the new impeller it will quiet down over time. I've picked up a bunch of used filters over the past year, and most were god-forsaken rattletraps when I first started them up. If a good cleaning doesn't quiet them down, a new impeller assembly should. They tend to get quieter as time goes on, too. I have an Emperor 400 and a Fluval 404 in my living room. Wanted to throw them both out the window when I first started them up, but now I can barely tell they are running.


----------



## PlantedRich (Jul 21, 2010)

As a second step of the testing I proposed, I would want to start looking at ways air might be getting into the impeller. But then the way I search for trouble is to first be certain that I'm looking in the right spot. When you describe it running quiet and then after some time becoming noisy, it doesn't really seem like an impeller/shaft problem as much as an air problem. Some other less likely ideas for noise is that the media is packed too tight (or dirty) so that it creates problems. Something weird like a piece of loose media down in the outlet elbow where you don't see it but it rattles around and moves at times? 
But you seem to have ruled out some of those. At times, I have to step back and redo the search.


----------



## Goldie818 (Apr 21, 2015)

Yeah I was worried maybe there was a hairline crack in the canister, but that would cause air to be seen at the top, right? I use a flashlight and can see into the canister that way. If there were new air bubbles forming after a long time running, that could be a cause? Ugh we'll just see how it continues to run! If the slight noise now gets worse, I'll know theres a problem outside of the impeller. Thanks for the input! It gets me thinking outside the box.


----------



## PlantedRich (Jul 21, 2010)

Reason for some of my thinking is that I did have a "barrel" get into the elbow and give me some fits. It would block flow and then when I cleaned it would move and flow would seem better until it moved again. And I have run into putting too much media in the canister on a 2075. That was a problem getting the thing to prime and run quiet. 
So past experience with lots of equipment has taught me one thing. 
When gizmos are running right, we can say what they are doing. When they are not, they can do anything they want and let us try to figure it out!


----------



## Straight shooter (Nov 26, 2015)

So am I eating my hat or not?


----------

